# September Photo Competition: September



## Desbo (Sep 4, 2006)

In an attempt to get you lot out there taking photos specifically for the competition, this months theme is *September.*

This can be the word September, Sept, the number 09, no matter how big or small, or even a nice S shape - so you'll have to be creative to keep the pics different.  So that this isn't too restrictive, anything that reminds you of September will do, but try to take it this month!


The rules, as usual:

* Up to 3 pictures allowed per person.
* Post up the link, not the picture.
* All entries must be in by the last day of September.
* Only use pictures you photographed yourself.
* If you edit the picture then tell us what you did.
* Please don’t change pictures once you have entered them.
* Voting starts on 1st of April and ends on 3rd of April 2006. Anyone can vote, you don't have to have entered. Vote for your 1st, 2nd and 3rd favourites. 1st choice is worth 3 points, 2nd 2 points and 3rd 1 point -- the entry with the most points wins and chooses the next theme.
* You can use your own web space, photo.net, photobucket.com or pbase.com to host your pictures for free - or any others you choose or see fit to use.

Thumbs here: http://photo.wapoc.com/hidden/urban75/sept06/

Go on then - what are you waiting for?  Get out there, and good luck!


----------



## girasol (Sep 4, 2006)

Well, what a coincidence, I took a photo of the letter 'S' yesterday!  

1st entry: Coin*s*iden*s*e (large size), and the smaller version for those with a slow internet connection



> * All entries must be in by the last day of March.



surely you mean September?


----------



## Desbo (Sep 4, 2006)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> surely you mean September?



DOH!  That'll teach me to not read stuff I've just copied and pasted eh 

Like the pic by the way


----------



## girasol (Sep 4, 2006)

thanks, I'll get out and about and see if I can find any more 'September' pics.

Congratulations on winning, by the way!


----------



## mauvais (Sep 4, 2006)

And the April bit 

Thumbnails will be at http://photo.wapoc.com/hidden/urban75/sept06/ when I get round to it.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 4, 2006)

Nice theme... will do me good to get off my arse and take a few more pictures


----------



## Desbo (Sep 4, 2006)

mauvais said:
			
		

> And the April bit
> 
> Thumbnails will be at http://photo.wapoc.com/hidden/urban75/sept06/ when I get round to it.



Thanks mauvais - I forgot about that bit!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 4, 2006)

Ooh interesting theme. Should produce some fantastic interpretations. Best get me thinking cap on


----------



## Firky (Sep 4, 2006)

My initial idea was to photograph school boys and etonians but I don't think that is such a good idea


----------



## hiccup (Sep 4, 2006)

Am happy to do the thumbs, unless anyone else particularly wants to do them. . .


----------



## Louloubelle (Sep 5, 2006)

Looks though files marked "September photos"


----------



## Madusa (Sep 5, 2006)

Whooo! My birthday is in September! But it's the 28th... hmmm....


----------



## dlx1 (Sep 5, 2006)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> Looks though files marked "September photos"


Lazzy   new photos 

good theam lots of *s*cope


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 5, 2006)

Madusa said:
			
		

> Whooo! My birthday is in September! But it's the 28th... hmmm....


Mine too... my first thought was birthday cake with candles


----------



## Herbsman. (Sep 5, 2006)

Did you know...

September in the Northern Hemisphere is the seasonal equivalent to March in the Southern Hemisphere and vice versa.

World War II began on September 1, 1939 following Hitler's invasion of Poland and ended on the same month, September 2, 1945 with the Japanese surrender.

September begins on the same day of the week as December every year.

September 19th is International Talk Like a Pirate Day.


----------



## alef (Sep 5, 2006)

Hmm, unexpected theme. I suspect autumnal images most capture the essence of September. As others have said we're not currently living in the right era to photograph kids going back to school.

What does September make me think of? My birthday, terrorism and a rubbish Woody Allen film. Think I'll go to the park and snap some leaves....


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 5, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> My initial idea was to photograph school boys and etonians but I don't think that is such a good idea



I was going to photograph girls from private schools in kilts, but I came to the same conclusion.


----------



## Dhimmi (Sep 5, 2006)

Herbsman. said:
			
		

> World War II began on September 1, 1939



Not in the UK and France it didn't...


----------



## refugee (Sep 5, 2006)

Yay! First one this month. 

Evening Primrose


edited to resize.


----------



## Firky (Sep 6, 2006)

Second Summer:





Taken today, at the South Bank.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 6, 2006)

Great, I am glad the title is September, I have loads of pictures that were taken in September over the past few years.  It will save me having to go out and take any more.  

(Digs out old dust covered negatives and blows on them)

cough cough


----------



## Robster970 (Sep 6, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> My initial idea was to photograph school boys and etonians but I don't think that is such a good idea



I live down the road from Eton. You'd probably be able to do it, mainly because Eton gets so many tourists that I think the boys get pretty used to getting their photo taken.

Only problem is obviously consent of a minor, plus being at Eton means their mummy/daddy are pretty rich/powerful/posh so probably not the kind of people to end up in a legal tussle with.


----------



## dlx1 (Sep 6, 2006)

Septembers Stone
_13th century _


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Sep 6, 2006)

First entry. 

September Sky 3

PP: levels and a bit of sharpening.


----------



## refugee (Sep 6, 2006)

Bernie Gunther said:
			
		

> First entry.


Home. 

Is there some Wisteria there?


----------



## Herbsman. (Sep 6, 2006)

Dhimmi said:
			
		

> Not in the UK and France it didn't...


I was just quoting Wikipedia, personally I know very little about world wars

What's with the letter 'S' everywhere? Apart from it being the first letter in September, what significance does it have?


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Sep 6, 2006)

refugee said:
			
		

> Home.
> 
> Is there some Wisteria there?


 Yep, that's a Wisteria Floribunda 'Issai' devouring the right hand side of the arch (and a slightly manky Madame Caroline Testout on the left) 

Nother pic of it here (not an entry, nothing particularly Septembery about it.)


----------



## Dhimmi (Sep 7, 2006)

Here's my first entry
SsssssssssssXssssssssssss
http://img374.imageshack.us/my.php?image=essat7.jpg


----------



## Dhimmi (Sep 7, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> Second Summer:
> 
> 
> 
> Taken today, at the South Bank.



< cough cough >

* Post up the link, not the picture.


----------



## Firky (Sep 7, 2006)

Dhimmi said:
			
		

> < cough cough >
> 
> * Post up the link, not the picture.



Can't do that with taht host


----------



## Dhimmi (Sep 7, 2006)

That's got to be a disqualification, but we shouldn't rule out castration.

Doesn't http://img3.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?fa4c9619b1.jpg work?


----------



## Louloubelle (Sep 7, 2006)

Dhimmi said:
			
		

> Here's my first entry
> SsssssssssssXssssssssssss
> http://img374.imageshack.us/my.php?image=essat7.jpg



LOL

reminds me of the Pirelli calendars, only different


----------



## tom_craggs (Sep 7, 2006)

Dhimmi said:
			
		

> Here's my first entry
> SsssssssssssXssssssssssss
> http://img374.imageshack.us/my.php?image=essat7.jpg



Nice.


----------



## Herbsman. (Sep 7, 2006)

Dhimmi said:
			
		

> Here's my first entry
> SsssssssssssXssssssssssss
> http://img374.imageshack.us/my.php?image=essat7.jpg


----------



## Firky (Sep 7, 2006)

Dhimmi said:
			
		

> Here's my first entry
> SsssssssssssXssssssssssss
> http://img374.imageshack.us/my.php?image=essat7.jpg



Woopy! Imageshack was down when I tried to upload it - I am busy sending my website over to germany and have to install blog n gallery from scratch  

Cheers fella!

FFS Now I can't edit my post, NURSE!!! NURSE!!! I'M NEED OF ASSISTANCE. 

Ed' loves it when I call him nurse


----------



## girasol (Sep 7, 2006)

I found a dead bumble bee on the way home yesterday, and I brought it home...  Dead bumble bees are a sign of the end of summer, and so I think it fits ok with the September theme:

Bee on spoon (large)

Bee on a spoon (small)

I put it on a spoon because I didn't want to get stung, and I kinda liked the effect.

Bumble bees are really cute!


----------



## portman (Sep 7, 2006)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> Septembers Stone
> _13th century _



Like it - very stark, simple and works brilliantly in black an white. Also, as Hadleigh Castle is only a few stops down the line from me, I know it pretty well. And I've photographed it a few times - problem is that every time I go there, it is busy and I have to wait ages before getting in a shot without any people. Will have to make the effort to get up early and down there early!

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## hiccup (Sep 7, 2006)

1) An apple a day...



Will sort the thumbnails tomorrah.


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 7, 2006)

Will definitely make an effort to take some new pics to enter this month.
Haven't never done that before.


----------



## pixelrat (Sep 7, 2006)

First entry: 

Still Summer

http://img396.imageshack.us/img396/218/pict0228byg8.jpg


----------



## Desbo (Sep 7, 2006)

My first entry: Bales

Took this on my way home from work tonight


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 7, 2006)

pixelrat said:
			
		

> First entry:
> 
> Still Summer
> 
> http://img396.imageshack.us/img396/218/pict0228byg8.jpg



Lovely!

Desbo - yours is stunning. Great composition and wonderful colours!


----------



## tom_craggs (Sep 8, 2006)

Another fantastic photo Desbo. The tractor has a lot of character. Great colours as well.


----------



## dlx1 (Sep 8, 2006)

Yep thats bit TASTY  
_
pixelrat_


----------



## Desbo (Sep 8, 2006)

Cheers guys!


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 8, 2006)

'first light'
http://img215.imageshack.us/img215/7563/602gzy8.jpg


----------



## Robster970 (Sep 9, 2006)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> 'first light'
> http://img215.imageshack.us/img215/7563/602gzy8.jpg



what were you doin that time o' the mornin?


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 9, 2006)

Robster970 said:
			
		

> what were you doin that time o' the mornin?


I think it was the cold that woke me so I got up and grabbed the camera.


----------



## Dhimmi (Sep 9, 2006)

second;

September Sunset
http://img243.imageshack.us/my.php?image=septembersunsetrp2.jpg


----------



## portman (Sep 9, 2006)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> 'first light'
> http://img215.imageshack.us/img215/7563/602gzy8.jpg



Superb image - an inspiration to lazy buggers like myself to get up early with the camera!


----------



## hiccup (Sep 9, 2006)

First few pics been added:

http://photo.wapoc.com/hidden/urban75/sept06/


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 9, 2006)

portman said:
			
		

> Superb image - an inspiration to lazy buggers like myself to get up early with the camera!


cheers  
and yes you should. early morning light is amazing.


----------



## alef (Sep 9, 2006)

I will absolutely _try_ to take a Septembery image during this month. Meanwhile I can't resist entering this one I took over the summer. Although Desbo got in here first with some bales, I think my shot is adequately differrent:

Hay


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Sep 9, 2006)

Second entry: Honeysuckle and White Rose


----------



## tom_craggs (Sep 10, 2006)

alef said:
			
		

> I will absolutely _try_ to take a Septembery image during this month. Meanwhile I can't resist entering this one I took over the summer. Although Desbo got in here first with some bales, I think my shot is adequately differrent:
> 
> Hay



Thats fantastic alef. Nice one.


----------



## alef (Sep 10, 2006)

tom_craggs said:
			
		

> Thats fantastic alef. Nice one.



Cheers! We could just see the field from the road as we drove by, so I insisted we turn around and park. I had to fight my way through some nettles and over a gate to get in the field, but it was well worth it.


----------



## Madusa (Sep 10, 2006)

First entry:

I am The Passenger.
http://img159.imageshack.us/img159/285/septcompfq8.jpg


----------



## portman (Sep 10, 2006)

First two entries...

1) Faded away...
http://daveamis.freeservers.com/u75_Sep01.html

2) For the future...
http://daveamis.freeservers.com/u75_Sep02.html

Edited to say that both have had the contrast and saturation bumped up in Photoshop Elements. 

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2006)

'Julia'
http://img91.imageshack.us/img91/1952/juliacopycj3.jpg


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2006)

'Ferns'
http://img138.imageshack.us/img138/3773/cheddar022copyhc3.jpg


----------



## sajana (Sep 11, 2006)

This is perhaps as obvious as it gets! The only effort I took was to wait for "6" to appear on time.

Sept 6


----------



## dlx1 (Sep 11, 2006)

Sunday Walk

_posted at 11th 11:11_


----------



## Madusa (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm quite drawn to Pavlik's 'Julia'. 

Reminds me of this book cover.


----------



## Madusa (Sep 11, 2006)

Second

The Park Rendezvous.

http://img109.imageshack.us/my.php?image=negativeparkscenedk6.jpg

Colours inverted MS paint.


----------



## Bomber (Sep 12, 2006)

*A first timer ....*

Nervously enters an Urban photo comp. for the first time !!

Solitarty Soul on Sefton Sands in September ! 

_*Taken just this weekend whilst visiting the Anthony Gormley installation 'Another Place' at Crosby near Liverpool_


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 12, 2006)

Bomber said:
			
		

> _*Taken just this weekend whilst visiting the Anthony Gormley installation 'Another Place' at Crosby near Liverpool_


I went last December, with snow on the beach, it's great isn't it?


----------



## Madusa (Sep 12, 2006)

ooh, that's nice Bomber!


----------



## Bomber (Sep 12, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> I went last December, with snow on the beach, it's great isn't it?



 It's tremendous, could've spent hours there !! 




			
				Madusa said:
			
		

> ooh, that's nice Bomber!



 Why thanks Madusa !!


----------



## Skim (Sep 12, 2006)

First entry:

20 September


----------



## Bomber (Sep 12, 2006)

Skim said:
			
		

> First entry:
> 
> 20 September



 I like this one Skim ! I might be tempted to airbrush myself out of it mind, that is you in the refelection I assume? Perhaps I'm being picky, nice pic !


----------



## Skim (Sep 12, 2006)

Bomber said:
			
		

> I like this one Skim ! I might be tempted to airbrush myself out of it mind, that is you in the refelection I assume? Perhaps I'm being picky, nice pic !




Cheers... I was shopping on Oxford Street today, saw the window and sat down to take a pic – you can see my shopping at my feet  I can't be arsed to take myself out of the pic. Ideally I would have positioned myself to not be in the reflection, but it started raining and I wasn't in the mood to faff around


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 12, 2006)

Bomber said:
			
		

> Nervously enters an Urban photo comp. for the first time !!
> 
> Solitarty Soul on Sefton Sands in September !
> 
> _*Taken just this weekend whilst visiting the Anthony Gormley installation 'Another Place' at Crosby near Liverpool_


Thats cool/trippy/not sure what... but i like it


----------



## Skim (Sep 12, 2006)

Bomber said:
			
		

> Nervously enters an Urban photo comp. for the first time !!
> 
> Solitarty Soul on Sefton Sands in September !
> 
> _*Taken just this weekend whilst visiting the Anthony Gormley installation 'Another Place' at Crosby near Liverpool_



Oh, and welcome to the photocomp, btw


----------



## Bomber (Sep 13, 2006)

*Second entry !*

Appreciate the comments folks [& the welcome Skim!] I'm gonna enter just one more this month and it's from the same series and still very much in the, _"cool/trippy/not sure what......"_ genre  

Solitarty Soul on Sefton Sands in September [The Sequel]


----------



## hiccup (Sep 13, 2006)

2) Floodlit



(Griffin Park, last night, shortly before Brentford lost 2-0 to Swansea  )


----------



## Firky (Sep 13, 2006)

2] A Bernie Gunther  shot


----------



## Firky (Sep 13, 2006)

Big image but it needs to be

3] S Girl


(she was lying in an S shape, and smiling at me! I had to take a picture. Got chatting with her for a bit. She was beautiful and Irish to boot! I have to email her the photos. GIRLS LOVE CAMERAS  )

Adieu, back to my break from urban


----------



## Herbsman. (Sep 13, 2006)

Desbo said:
			
		

> My first entry: Bales
> 
> Took this on my way home from work tonight


This is really good. It would make a good portrait scene.


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 13, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> Big image but it needs to be
> 
> 3] S Girl
> 
> ...


Life's too short to wait for that to open on dial-up. Looks like a nice pic though.
 I just wondered if she was one of the beautiful Irish girls that I've ever met.


----------



## Desbo (Sep 14, 2006)

Herbsman. said:
			
		

> This is really good. It would make a good portrait scene.



Thank you Herbsman!


----------



## Herbsman. (Sep 14, 2006)

Desbo said:
			
		

> Thank you Herbsman!


It reminds me of one of my photos - high saturation film (fuji velvia), taken with a 50mm lens, late in the afternoon for that lovely golden lighting 

One criticism - it needs straightening up a bit - the horizon is slightly slanted.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 14, 2006)

Herbsman. said:
			
		

> This is really good. It would make a good portrait scene.


Aye, it looks like the setting for a porn shoot (Knave, early 80s) -


----------



## Barking_Mad (Sep 14, 2006)

Once the tornado had swept through Leeds today I went out snapping.......

1. Fruits of the forest

2. Fungi & Fern


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 14, 2006)

Barking_Mad said:
			
		

> 1. Fruits of the forest


I like that one


----------



## Barking_Mad (Sep 15, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> I like that one



thanks.


----------



## twister (Sep 15, 2006)

here's 3 I took at bestival last weekend, the last festival of the year:

no camping

inflatable church wedding

september sunrise


----------



## Desbo (Sep 15, 2006)

Herbsman. said:
			
		

> One criticism - it needs straightening up a bit - the horizon is slightly slanted.



That'll be cos it was a slope - you do get hills in kent you know!


----------



## nightowl (Sep 16, 2006)

http://theowlsnest.fotopic.net/p34074214.html

http://theowlsnest.fotopic.net/p33947044.html

http://theowlsnest.fotopic.net/p34074222.html


----------



## Nina (Sep 16, 2006)

twister said:
			
		

> here's 3 I took at bestival last weekend, the last festival of the year:
> 
> no camping
> 
> ...




awww nice  fezzie pics are always so emotive.


----------



## Nina (Sep 16, 2006)

My first entry

*It's all in a moment*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/muftysludge/244774185/


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Sep 16, 2006)

Nice, shiny


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 16, 2006)

Nina I like the bike picture.  I looked at the rest of your set and I love your sense of colour and lighting.  

H


----------



## portman (Sep 16, 2006)

nightowl said:
			
		

> http://theowlsnest.fotopic.net/p33947044.html



Really liked this shot - has a subtle sense of melancholy as the summer is put away (boats in the boathouse) and the more muted feel of autumn approaches. Also, it being Roath Park is a plus point - sister in law lives down there and have been around the lake many a time on a Sunday walking off a hangover!


----------



## Col_Buendia (Sep 17, 2006)

Bomber said:
			
		

> Nervously enters an Urban photo comp. for the first time !!
> 
> Solitarty Soul on Sefton Sands in September !
> 
> _*Taken just this weekend whilst visiting the Anthony Gormley installation 'Another Place' at Crosby near Liverpool_



I really like that pic, Bomber. An intriguing balance between a realistic shot and a trippy image for me. Nice one!

And Nightowl, really like your Roath Park shot, interesting to see a new angle on it, we were just out rowing on it last weekend. Ditto to what Portman said ^^^

(Have you outed yourself as a Welsh urbanite, btw? )


----------



## Addy (Sep 17, 2006)

Thats a great photo Nina 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






My first one...
Back to school


----------



## Lisarocket (Sep 17, 2006)

This is my first entry ever, so be gentle with me  

It's a Scary Scissor Sister snapped on a Sunday in September

http://tinyurl.com/h4xa8



It's quite low res too...


----------



## Barking_Mad (Sep 17, 2006)

My third entry. 

3. Season's End


----------



## portman (Sep 17, 2006)

Good entry, subtle and understated in just the right way... A very poignant shot that captures that end of summer feeling. Works well in monochrome - when a lot pf people may have been tempted to go for colour to capture the leaves just starting to change colour... 




			
				Barking_Mad said:
			
		

> My third entry.
> 
> 3. Season's End


----------



## Dhimmi (Sep 18, 2006)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> This is my first entry ever, so be gentle with me
> 
> It's a Scary Scissor Sister snapped on a Sunday in September
> 
> ...



Great stuff, good photo plus a title with lots of ess's in it.


----------



## Nina (Sep 18, 2006)

Addy said:
			
		

> Thats a great photo Nina
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks!

Aww, like the conker idea. I went searching for conkers to photograph yesterday in the park, but looks like the school kids have nabbed them all


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 18, 2006)

I should be getting beter at this by now.

My first entry is:

Roses were red (64k)


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 18, 2006)

And my second:

Light (70k)


----------



## hiccup (Sep 18, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> And my second:
> 
> Light (70k)



Nicely framed


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 18, 2006)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Nicely framed


Cheers.

I actually bothered to crop it, which takes a bit of effort getting it off my phone and into picassa on linux


----------



## Lisarocket (Sep 18, 2006)

Dhimmi said:
			
		

> Great stuff, good photo plus a title with lots of ess's in it.




Ooh ta Dhimmi  

I wasn't sure if the pics i do are right for the photo comp...

I think i went a bit over the top with the aliteration in the title


----------



## Lisarocket (Sep 18, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> Cheers.
> 
> I actually bothered to crop it, which takes a bit of effort getting it off my phone and into picassa on linux



Sounds complicated. Did you take them all on a phone?  

They look really good if they were....my camera phone is bloody terrible. Actually it broke because it was so bad and i just have a 'normal' phone now.


----------



## Desbo (Sep 18, 2006)

2nd entry of the month...

From Green to Brown


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 18, 2006)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Sounds complicated. Did you take them all on a phone?
> 
> They look really good if they were....my camera phone is bloody terrible. Actually it broke because it was so bad and i just have a 'normal' phone now.


all on my sony w800i  just like this post


----------



## ddraig (Sep 18, 2006)

Desbo said:
			
		

> 2nd entry of the month...
> 
> From Green to Brown



wicked entry/pic


----------



## Barking_Mad (Sep 19, 2006)

portman said:
			
		

> Good entry, subtle and understated in just the right way... A very poignant shot that captures that end of summer feeling. Works well in monochrome - when a lot pf people may have been tempted to go for colour to capture the leaves just starting to change colour...



Thanks, it was one of those photos that when I took it I didnt think anything of it, in fact I almost deleted it but I thought it might work in b&w so I kept it. Glad I did. Even so it was a toss up between that and this for my final entry.


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 19, 2006)

Desbo said:
			
		

> 2nd entry of the month...
> 
> From Green to Brown


V.nice


----------



## Nina (Sep 19, 2006)

Desbo said:
			
		

> 2nd entry of the month...
> 
> From Green to Brown


----------



## portman (Sep 19, 2006)

Barking_Mad said:
			
		

> Thanks, it was one of those photos that when I took it I didnt think anything of it, in fact I almost deleted it but I thought it might work in b&w so I kept it. Glad I did. Even so it was a toss up between that and this for my final entry.



.....actually, I think this one is even better! You got the late afternoon light and shadows just right on this one - I'm a big fan of contast in b/w images! Just the right amount of late summer melancholia in this one to give it some atmosphere...


----------



## portman (Sep 19, 2006)

*Reeds in the breeze at sunset...*

Last entry...

Reeds in the breeze at sunset...

http://daveamis.freeservers.com/PRjSW21103pm.html


----------



## Nina (Sep 20, 2006)

My second entry:

*toe test*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/muftysludge/242482636/


----------



## soulfluxzero (Sep 20, 2006)

Yo, could i join in this compo? It's my first time so...go easy, i'm still young and foolish! Here's the link for admin: 

http://static.flickr.com/96/248307255_9c5ce68405_b.jpg

This be my first entry and its called 'september's sentinels.'
  Thanks!

P.S smaller file= http://www.flickr.com/photos/46279225@N00/248307255/


----------



## Nina (Sep 21, 2006)

soulfluxzero said:
			
		

> Yo, could i join in this compo? It's my first time so...go easy, i'm still young and foolish! Here's the link for admin:
> 
> http://static.flickr.com/96/248307255_9c5ce68405_b.jpg
> 
> ...



Nice 

Is that a reflection of a room I see in the pick? Just wondered if that was your view!


----------



## soulfluxzero (Sep 21, 2006)

Is that a reflection of a room I see in the pick? Just wondered if that was your view![/QUOTE]



Yeah, it was actually taken from inside a moving coach! I didn't want to lose the vividness of the late day sky by trying to blend those dodgy lines so...there you go, they stay! Well spotted though!


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 21, 2006)

I'm really lacking inspiration this month... I'm taking my camera with me nearly everywhere, but nothing.... meh 

Still need to finish the film, process, print and scan. There aren't enough days in the month.

*goes to look at old photos*


----------



## Barking_Mad (Sep 21, 2006)

portman said:
			
		

> .....actually, I think this one is even better! You got the late afternoon light and shadows just right on this one - I'm a big fan of contast in b/w images! Just the right amount of late summer melancholia in this one to give it some atmosphere...



I picked the other one as I quite liked the sadness of empty picnic tables and the bits of tree that had fallen on them. Just felt it was a bit more relevant to the theme, although i take your point about the other photo.

B&W photo's should be full of contrast, otherwise they can tend to come out grey which is a bit naff in my opinion.


----------



## dlx1 (Sep 21, 2006)

_*mumble mumble - thumbnails _


----------



## hiccup (Sep 21, 2006)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> _*mumble mumble - thumbnails _



Ack! I know!

I'll do em this evening.


----------



## hiccup (Sep 21, 2006)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> _*mumble mumble - thumbnails _



Done!


----------



## hiccup (Sep 21, 2006)

soulfluxzero said:
			
		

> Yo, could i join in this compo? It's my first time so...go easy, i'm still young and foolish! Here's the link for admin:
> 
> http://static.flickr.com/96/248307255_9c5ce68405_b.jpg
> 
> ...



Really like this. Lovely deep colours, and crisp black  silhouettes of the turbines and the trees. Have nicked it as my desktop wallpaper.


----------



## soulfluxzero (Sep 22, 2006)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Really like this. Lovely deep colours, and crisp black  silhouettes of the turbines and the trees. Have nicked it as my desktop wallpaper.




Wow, thanks! I'm flattered cause i'm so new to this whole game, but that's very encouraging so, thank you- i'll keep on snapping then!  I'm only just starting to realise there's a possibility in any and _every_ moment, so i'll be keeping that finger poised...


----------



## Desbo (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments ddraig, fractiomMan and Nina  

My last entry...

Decaying leaf


----------



## Desbo (Sep 22, 2006)

soulfluxzero said:
			
		

> Yo, could i join in this compo? It's my first time so...go easy, i'm still young and foolish! Here's the link for admin:
> 
> http://static.flickr.com/96/248307255_9c5ce68405_b.jpg
> 
> ...



Fantastic colours in that pic  

Nice one, and welcome to the comp!


----------



## soulfluxzero (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks alot desbo; i'm enjoying it! There are some really good photographers here...


----------



## tom_craggs (Sep 22, 2006)

Nina said:
			
		

> My second entry:
> 
> *toe test*
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/muftysludge/242482636/



Perfect September image Nina, great stuff.


----------



## tom_craggs (Sep 22, 2006)

soulfluxzero said:
			
		

> Yo, could i join in this compo? It's my first time so...go easy, i'm still young and foolish! Here's the link for admin:
> 
> http://static.flickr.com/96/248307255_9c5ce68405_b.jpg
> 
> ...



Welcome and lovely photo.


----------



## tom_craggs (Sep 22, 2006)

First entry is September in Chains;

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomcraggs/240337651/

Wasn't sure whether to enter it or not really but being as I haven't taken that many yet this month at least its a start. Taken at Burnham beach, Somerset earlier this month. Scanned from print. The chain was sitting in a perfect S shape.


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 22, 2006)

Does anyone remember The Monochrome Set?
Just saw that on Tom's page and it reminded me of the band.
My gf at the time liked them.




right...as you were


----------



## BennehBoi (Sep 22, 2006)

September = misty mornings.

This has had some burning done to the sky, and a sepia hue layer overlayed with the blend mode set to hue - this just shifts all the highest saturated parts to sepia. (forgot to add this first time round).


----------



## Madusa (Sep 22, 2006)

BennehBoi said:
			
		

> September = misty mornings.
> 
> This has had some burning done to the sky, and a sepia hue layer overlayed with the blend mode set to hue - this just shifts all the highest saturated parts to sepia. (forgot to add this first time round).



Fantastic! Good job, BennehBoi.


----------



## pixelrat (Sep 22, 2006)

2nd entry: 

3rd Step, 4th September

http://www.viddrop.com/img/kier/pich/PICT0222a.JPG

best viewed full size


----------



## alef (Sep 24, 2006)

We went for a stroll around Loughborough Junction and Ruskin Park to  specifically snap Septembery images and I went super snap happy! Took over 70 shots, so I'll probably put up a whole collection.

This one I'm particularly happy with so I have to immediately enter it:
Leaf and rust

_(Photoshopped levels, unsharp mask, saturation and a bit of healing tool on specks)_


----------



## zenie (Sep 24, 2006)

pixelrat said:
			
		

> 2nd entry:
> 
> 3rd Step, 4th September
> 
> ...



Is it meant to have banding all the way across the pic?


----------



## alef (Sep 24, 2006)

Almost all my new pics are just variations on autumnal leaves, so for my last entry I'll enter this slightly disgusting shot:
Fresh

Minimal photoshop work, just cropped and levels. In the shadows on the left you can see a guy coming out of the shop door and looking straight at me. Hope he wasn't thinking I'm a health inspector!


----------



## Skim (Sep 25, 2006)

Here's a second entry from me:

Conkers


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 25, 2006)

As a break from Autumn leaves here are my entries

23 Sept. '06 Manchester

Sold!

Fear And Loathing in Manchester


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 25, 2006)

Last link doesn't work Hocus.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 25, 2006)

Fixed it  cheers


----------



## portman (Sep 25, 2006)

alef said:
			
		

> We went for a stroll around Loughborough Junction and Ruskin Park to  specifically snap Septembery images and I went super snap happy! Took over 70 shots, so I'll probably put up a whole collection.
> 
> This one I'm particularly happy with so I have to immediately enter it:
> Leaf and rust
> ...



Interesting study in texture and especially colour - the only minor quibble is that I would have been tempted to crop in just a bit closer...


----------



## tom_craggs (Sep 27, 2006)

Second entry - September in Shells

Again scanned from print (must get round to buying a neg scanner) and again taken at Burnham Beach, Somerset. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomcraggs/253650592/


----------



## Firky (Sep 27, 2006)

tom_craggs said:
			
		

> Second entry - September in Shells
> 
> Again scanned from print (must get round to buying a neg scanner) and again taken at Burnham Beach, Somerset.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomcraggs/253650592/



Very nice.

I wish I put more effort into it this month by i lost my photo mojo for the photocomp


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 27, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> I wish I put more effort into it this month by i lost my photo mojo for the photocomp




I think I've run out of time... I won't be able to get my film finished and processed by Friday... oh well... next time eh.


----------



## Firky (Sep 27, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> I think I've run out of time... I won't be able to get my film finished and processed by Friday... oh well... next time eh.



What about at a 1 hour photo shop? It is pretty costly though.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 27, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> What about at a 1 hour photo shop? It is pretty costly though.


Would do, but it's B&W.. pretty sure they can't be done same day in most places (and there's no guarantee the shots would be any good anyway )


----------



## Firky (Sep 27, 2006)

No the last time I took a B&W roll to a one hour place they developed it in colour so it came out sepia


----------



## lighterthief (Sep 27, 2006)

Okey, here's my first entry this month:

http://static.flickr.com/106/253775071_0d4cc63ec5.jpg

Foggy September morning, London Fields.


----------



## Desbo (Sep 27, 2006)

tom_craggs said:
			
		

> Second entry - September in Shells
> 
> Again scanned from print (must get round to buying a neg scanner) and again taken at Burnham Beach, Somerset.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomcraggs/253650592/



Very


----------



## Desbo (Sep 27, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> I think I've run out of time... I won't be able to get my film finished and processed by Friday... oh well... next time eh.



Don't you have anything Septembery in any photos you've already had developed?


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 27, 2006)

Desbo said:
			
		

> Don't you have anything Septembery in any photos you've already had developed?


Maybe.. I'll have a look on Friday


----------



## tom_craggs (Sep 27, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> No the last time I took a B&W roll to a one hour place they developed it in colour so it came out sepia



Yeah I do all mine myself now, they are shit when you send them away...sometims thye are even pretty bad if you send them away for hand processing - I'd rather I mess them up than anyone else!


----------



## tom_craggs (Sep 27, 2006)

Last one this month:

Sssseptember on the river; 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomcraggs/253652058/

I liked the S shape of the boats but the fact they were all tied up is another September aspect I suppose. The overall scene was dull really but stuck a bigger lens on and the shapes got more interesting. Scanned from print, taken in Oxford last week.


----------



## Desbo (Sep 27, 2006)

tom_craggs said:
			
		

> Last one this month:
> 
> Sssseptember on the river;
> 
> ...



Also very


----------



## Nina (Sep 27, 2006)

tom_craggs said:
			
		

> Last one this month:
> 
> Sssseptember on the river;
> 
> ...



bloody fantastic. So pleased it's in B&W. Gives it more...


----------



## Nina (Sep 27, 2006)

My third entry 

*turning leaf*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/muftysludge/254235484/


----------



## tom_craggs (Sep 27, 2006)

Nina said:
			
		

> My third entry
> 
> *turning leaf*
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/muftysludge/254235484/



Thank you and this too is lovely. Really like the way you have composed it, the lines work really well.


----------



## kropotkin (Sep 27, 2006)

entries one and two from me, only meet the criteria in that they were shot this september...

Laos hills http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=248477938&size=o

Sunset in Luang Prabang http://www.flickr.com/photos/pingtiao/248476283/


----------



## portman (Sep 27, 2006)

Nina said:
			
		

> My third entry
> 
> *turning leaf*
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/muftysludge/254235484/



Love it - simple, bold, stark, colourful (well, the leaf is anyway!) and great use of texture...

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## portman (Sep 27, 2006)

tom_craggs said:
			
		

> Last one this month:
> 
> Sssseptember on the river;
> 
> ...



Works well - has an interesting semi abstract quality to it. All the better for being shot and printed in monochrome...

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## pixelrat (Sep 28, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> Is it meant to have banding all the way across the pic?



yes, that's the way the picture came out. well, digital photography is not perfect, is it? but sometimes results are unexpectedly interesting.


----------



## alef (Sep 29, 2006)

Nina said:
			
		

> My third entry
> 
> *turning leaf*
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/muftysludge/254235484/



Fully agree with Tom, lovely shot here. Think it's the best of the leaf shots!


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 29, 2006)

I've gone for three from last autumn, because the ones I wanted to enter are still in my camera...

Hoop
Lake
River


----------



## Hollis (Sep 29, 2006)

Here's mine:

http://www.rave.ac.uk/images/showcase/Abdi_War.gif


----------



## alef (Sep 29, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Here's mine:
> 
> http://www.rave.ac.uk/images/showcase/Abdi_War.gif



Are you a war correspondent or is this a bit of gentle trolling?


----------



## Firky (Sep 29, 2006)

Nina said:
			
		

> My third entry
> 
> *turning leaf*
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/muftysludge/254235484/



Nice!

I have a photo a bit like that

:roots it out:
*
NOT AN ENTRY:




*


----------



## Firky (Sep 29, 2006)

alef said:
			
		

> Are you a war correspondent or is this a bit of gentle trolling?



he makes numbers add up


----------



## portman (Sep 29, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> I've gone for three from last autumn, because the ones I wanted to enter are still in my camera...
> 
> Hoop
> Lake
> River



Of the three, 'Hoop' works the best for me. Most likely because it has the boldest composition along with a subtle use of light and autumn colour.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Sep 30, 2006)

Third one. 

Last Rose of Summer


----------



## dlx1 (Sep 30, 2006)

September swirl


----------



## citydreams (Sep 30, 2006)

portman said:
			
		

> Of the three, 'Hoop' works the best for me. Most likely because it has the boldest composition along with a subtle use of light and autumn colour.



aye, and that I can't look at it and not want to jump through the hoop


----------



## hiccup (Sep 30, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Here's mine:
> 
> http://www.rave.ac.uk/images/showcase/Abdi_War.gif



If this is an actual entry, let me know and I'll add it to the thumbnails.


----------



## hiccup (Sep 30, 2006)

Entry 3 - Is it or isn't it?

(levels and usm)


----------



## hiccup (Sep 30, 2006)

Am off out now. Any further entries will be added to the thumbnails page tomorrow morning.


----------



## sovietpop (Sep 30, 2006)

Is it the end of the month already?  

First entry back to school

taken earlier in the month.


----------



## sovietpop (Sep 30, 2006)

and taken earlier this week

Last Kittens of Summer

* and if anyone knows of someone in the Dublin area, who would be able to provide a *good* home to a pair of kittens, pm me *


----------



## Dhimmi (Sep 30, 2006)

Right you rotters, this one features a *s*cenic railway, an Antony Gormley *s*culpture *s*et ablaze, during the *s*unset on this the last day of *S*eptember, and a few thousand *s*pectators. 
I'm tempted to claim I set this all up, but it's just a regular occurence down here in Margate.  

http://img209.imageshack.us/img209/8416/scenicsunsetat0.jpg

related story:
artsandelbows.blogspot.com/2006/09/bang-and-not-whimper.html


----------



## Louloubelle (Sep 30, 2006)

my 1st entry

Docklands Dusk

adjusted curves, light/shadow and emphasised edges very slightly


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 30, 2006)

That's a smashing picture Louloubelle.


----------



## Louloubelle (Sep 30, 2006)

Hocus Eye. said:
			
		

> That's a smashing picture Louloubelle.



Thanks, it's not bad is it?  

Some really good entries so far and I'm trawling through my recent photos to see what I can some up with.

I think I'll have this as my second (bit melancholy as the roses were all dying  )

I'll stay with you until the end

edited to say, cropped, played around with curves and unsharp mask


----------



## mauvais (Sep 30, 2006)

Whoops. If I get off my arse in the next 15 minutes, I'll enter something!


----------



## Louloubelle (Sep 30, 2006)

I've left this all far too late

Here's my 3rd

Flying kites on Parliament Hill



cropped, curves, light/shadow adjust


----------



## mauvais (Sep 30, 2006)

1. Figures

2. Wheat Field

3. Swallows & Amazons

There! All in time too!


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 30, 2006)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> I've left this all far too late
> 
> Here's my 3rd
> 
> ...


i have a similar pic which i'll show you soon.


----------



## Pavlik (Oct 1, 2006)

the only one i really liked (apart from my own of course) and will cast a vote for, was solitary soul by bomber.


----------



## cybertect (Oct 1, 2006)

1st. Cornish Coast

2nd. Herefordshire Tree in September

3rd. London Tree in September


----------



## hiccup (Oct 1, 2006)

Updated thumbnails: http://photo.wapoc.com/hidden/urban75/sept06/


----------



## Louloubelle (Oct 1, 2006)

oooh
There are some really good ones there  
It's going to take me a while to decide


----------



## portman (Oct 1, 2006)

Okay, I'm voting - here's my choices and a brief explanation of why...

1) turning leaf - Nina 
A very simple but effective composition and an interesting use of texture. Proves it always pays to look down on the ground!

2) Sssseptember on the river - tom craggs 
Bold composition that works well in monochrome. Love the hint of an S in the positioning of the punts...

3) I'll stay with you until the end - Louloubelle 
Simply, a very poignant image...

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Dhimmi (Oct 1, 2006)

Votes;

1  Solitarty Soul on Sefton Sands in September !
2  I Am The Passenger - Madusa
3  River - BiddlyBee


----------



## Robster970 (Oct 1, 2006)

hmmm.

1. Solitarty Soul on Sefton Sands in September ! - Bomber
2. back to school - sovietpop
3. Figures - mauvais


----------



## Firky (Oct 1, 2006)

*1]  Leaf and rust - alef*

Textural goodness! I really like the green, reminds of the corosion you get on bronze henry moore statues *

2] Coinsidense - Iemanja*

I Like this one because it is lively - also love the kid's expression 
*
3] Reeds in the breeze at sunset... - portman *

Yet another one for the colours! Looks like something you'd get on a calander


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Oct 1, 2006)

1) Cornish Coast - Cybertect

2) Leaf and Rust - Alef

3) Solitarty Soul on Sefton Sands in September! - Bomber


----------



## blackadder (Oct 1, 2006)

1. Hay - Alef

2. From Green to Brown - Desbo 

3.Wheatfield - mauvais


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 1, 2006)

1. Cornish Coast - *cybertect*

2. Sssseptember on the river - *tom craggs*

3. Flying kites on Parliament Hill - *Louloubelle*


----------



## ddraig (Oct 1, 2006)

Cornish Coast - cybertect
Is it or isn't it? - hiccup
Docklands Dusk - Louloubelle

nice shots all


----------



## BennehBoi (Oct 2, 2006)

No. 1 - Solitarty Soul on Sefton Sands in September ! - Bomber

No. 2 - Sssseptember on the river - tom craggs

No. 3 - back to school - sovietpop


----------



## Louloubelle (Oct 2, 2006)

1. Toe Test - Nina - I love the feeling of this and the grainy little girl, very atmospheric and touching

2. September in Shells - tom craggs - just very beautiful, lovely glistneing light, you can almost smell the sea

3. Bee on spoon - Iemanja - Very quirky and original, I love the concept, seems vaguely like something you'd find in a Victorian cabinet of curiosities, quite a melancholy photo.  Poor bee. 

This was extremely difficult as there were so many beautiful photos this time.  

Well done everyone


----------



## tom_craggs (Oct 2, 2006)

1) toe test - Nina

2) Solitarty Soul on Sefton Sands in September! - Bomber  

3) turning leaf - Nina

Also was tempted by: Hay - Alef, From Green to Brown - Desbo, back to school - sovietpop, Flying kites on Parliament Hill - Louloubelle, Cornish Coast - cybertect, and Leaf and rust - alef


----------



## aurora green (Oct 2, 2006)

Hmm..tricky, as ever....
I'm gonna give first place to riot sky this month, just really love that 'second summer' picture picture for many reasons...really captures what a wonderful asset that new fountain is for the south bank...expressive, well framed...
So...
1) Second summer - riot sky
2) September on the river - tom craggs,
3) Reeds in the Breeze - Portman


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 2, 2006)

1. 20 September - Skim
2. Still Summer - pixelrat 
3. Back to school - sovietpop


----------



## soulfluxzero (Oct 2, 2006)

Nice job everybody...

i reckons:

1) toe test - Nina
2) Sssseptember on the river - tom craggs
2) back to school - sovietpop

all good stuff though- pat on the back!


----------



## cybertect (Oct 2, 2006)

I'm consistently amazed at the quality of the entries. 

1. Sssseptember on the river - tom craggs

classy composition.

2. toe test - Nina

Nina's humour always gets to me 

3. Reeds in the breeze at sunset... - portman

Hard fought for third place. I'd have gone for Figures by mauvais except this one addressed the theme a little better IMHO.


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Oct 2, 2006)

1. Hay - alef
2. september sunrise - twister
3. turning leaf - Nina


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 2, 2006)

1 - second summer - riot sky
2 - cornish coast - cybertect
3 - fruits of the forest - Barking_Mad


----------



## Desbo (Oct 2, 2006)

1. turning leaf - Nina

2. Sssseptember on the river - tom craggs

3. Second Summer - riot sky


----------



## twister (Oct 2, 2006)

1. Sssseptember on the river - tom craggs 

2. September = misty mornings - BennehBoi 

3. Leaf and rust - alef


----------



## girasol (Oct 2, 2006)

thanks for the votes and comment to riot_sky and Louloubelle   

Lots of great photos but these are the ones which encapsulated the theme best, IMO:
1)  20 September - Skim (I love the composition on this one)
2)  Leaf and rust - alef
3)  Season's End - Barking_Mad

Other favourites include (in no particular order):
Wheatfield and Figures - mauvais 
Last Kittens of Summer - sovietpop (because they are sooo cute!)
Is it or isn't it? - hiccup
Hoop - BiddlyBee
September in Shells - tom craggs
Conkers - Skim
September = misty mornings - BennehBoi
September in Chains - tom craggs
Decaying leaf - Desbo
september's sentinels - soulfluxzero
toe test and It's all in a moment - Nina (both outstanding!)
inflatable church wedding - twister
Funghi and Fern and Fruits of the forest - Barking_Mad
Solitarty Soul on Sefton Sands in September ! - Bomber
Hay - alef
Second Summer - riot sky

 

The more I look at them the more confused I get as to which ones should be in my top three so I'll press the 'Submit Reply' button NOW!


----------



## Nina (Oct 2, 2006)

Nice month  

My top three

1) Leaf and rust - Alef
2) Sssseptember on the river - Tom Craggs
3) Back to School - Soviet Pop


----------



## Onket (Oct 2, 2006)

The best- Back to School- Sovietpop
2nd best- Coinsidense- Iemanja
3rd best- Sept on the river- Tom Craggs

Also liked Twister's September Sunrise cos the girl is lush!!!

I'll try to enter next month!


----------



## Madusa (Oct 2, 2006)

1. September Sunset - Dhimmi
2. September = Misty Mornings - BenneBoi
3. Conkers - Skim


----------



## Bomber (Oct 2, 2006)

Jeez was this ever difficult, great entries folks, really !! My first attempt and I can now see what I'm up against . anyhow after much deliberation my top three are:-

1. Cornish Coast - cybertect
2. Sssseptember on the river - tom craggs
3. september sunrise - twister


----------



## alef (Oct 2, 2006)

Many thanks for the votes, and likewise skim sends her gratitude. We're both totally knackered but happy to be three! I'll try to find the time tomorrow to properly look the entries and vote...


----------



## Bomber (Oct 2, 2006)

alef said:
			
		

> Many thanks for the votes, and likewise skim sends her gratitude. We're both totally knackered but happy to be three! I'll try to find the time tomorrow to properly look the entries and vote...



 Big congrats alef !!  

 [Hands alef a box of matches for those eyelids ! Its all worth it in the end  ]


----------



## Firky (Oct 3, 2006)

Not many votes, has this been posted in general yet?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 3, 2006)

1. Fruits of the forest - barking mad
2. I'll stay with you forever - louloubelle
3. Lake - biddlybee


----------



## hiccup (Oct 3, 2006)

1) Sssseptember on the river - tom craggs
2) bales - desbo
3) julia - pavlik

Also really liked:

bee on spoon - iemanja
light - fractionman
toe test - nina
september's sentinels - soulfluxzero
Leaf and rust - alef
turning leaf - Nina
back to school - sovietpop
Docklands Dusk - Louloubelle


----------



## boohoo (Oct 3, 2006)

1. First Light - Paulik
2. Conkers - Skim
3. September = misty mornings - BennehBoi


----------



## marshall (Oct 3, 2006)

at the quality, excellent:

1.  Toe test - nina
2.  Ssseptember on the river - craggs
3.  Hay - alef


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 3, 2006)

back to school - sovietpop 

Bales - Desbo 

An apple a day... - hiccup


--/ I've voted now so, I'll stick with my initial choices. However, I somehow missed 'Bee On Spoon' by Iemanja. Very nice. A little to crisp and graphic to catch my eye first time maybe. Really enjoying looking at it proper now mind. Needs to be BIG to be appreciated proper IMO.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Oct 3, 2006)

1 first light - Pavlik

2 Reeds in the breeze at sunset - portman

3 Hay - alef


----------



## alef (Oct 3, 2006)

Originally I wasn't that keen on 'September' as it's rather vague. But my initial short list was very long, so clearly it's worked in terms of good entries. Also, it forced me to go out and shoot some nature images which I almost never do. Anyway, my votes go to:

*1) pixelrat's Still September *-- lovely nude shot
*2) Nina's Toe test *-- yet another stunner from Nina
*3) Tom Craggs' Sssseptember on the river *-- not sure about the title, or capturing the theme, but it's a fantastic shot

Many other greats, including sovietpop's Back to school and thedyslexic1's Sunday walk that I could just as easily voted for in the randomness of comparing oranges to apples...


----------



## Paul Russell (Oct 3, 2006)

Erm, I tried really hard _not_ to vote for Alef or Skim but these are the ones I liked, I think.

1. 20 September - Skim (cos it's the sort of photography I like very well done)
2. Hay - Alef
3. September sunrise - Twister


----------



## pixelrat (Oct 3, 2006)

1. September = misty mornings - BennehBoi 

2. I Am The Passenger - Madusa 

3. Bales - Desbo


----------



## hedache (Oct 3, 2006)

1. Toe test - Nina

2. Coinsidense - Iemanja

3. Figures - Mauvais


----------



## refugee (Oct 3, 2006)

1st -  back to school - sovietpop
2nd - September = misty mornings - BennehBoi
3rd - Reeds in the breeze at sunset... - portman


----------



## mauvais (Oct 3, 2006)

1. Misty mornings - BennehBoi

2. Turning Leaf - Nina

3. London Tree - Louloubelle


----------



## unusual_solid (Oct 3, 2006)

Oooh remember from a good few months ago there were quite some good pics in this. A close up of a light bulb (macra lens?) with the fillament showing and another of a plant, again bit of a close up showing the blades of leaves, very green.


----------



## unusual_solid (Oct 3, 2006)

1. Docklands Dusk. 
2. First Light.
3. September On The River.

All quality entries though.


----------



## girasol (Oct 3, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> Not many votes, has this been posted in general yet?



'tis now!


----------



## schnickschnack (Oct 3, 2006)

Loads of great entries, but I thought these ones best interpreted the theme:

1. Alef - Hay

2. Decaying Leaf - Desbo

3. Turning Leaf - Nina


----------



## Winkybag (Oct 3, 2006)

In no particular order, excellent standard though  


1) I'll stay with you until the end - Louloubelle

2) Reeds in the breeze at sunset... - portman

3) Hoop - BiddlyBee


----------



## lizzieloo (Oct 3, 2006)

1 Conkers - Skim

2 Cornish Coast - cybertect

3 Flying kites on Parliament Hill - Louloubelle

I enjoyed all the entries this month


----------



## kropotkin (Oct 4, 2006)

Wonderful pictures this month

1. turning leaf - Nina 
2. September = misty mornings - BennehBoi 
3. toe test - Nina

Nina- you are my new favourite U75 photographer.


----------



## Nina (Oct 4, 2006)

kropotkin said:
			
		

> Wonderful pictures this month
> 
> 1. turning leaf - Nina
> 2. September = misty mornings - BennehBoi
> ...



aaw, thanks


----------



## sovietpop (Oct 4, 2006)

There are so many beautiful photos this month, I decided to pick only ones that I thought were close to the theme, and doing that I narrowed it down to a mere 11- and its almost impossible to pick, so I'm going with the ones from that 11 that have stuck in my mind.

1. First light Pavlik
2. Fungi fern barking mad
3. docklands dusk louloubelle

My favourite photo of the lot was Fresh by Alef, but I didn't think it fit the theme so no vote.  
I also liked the photos from flower photos from refugee and bernie g, night owls water photos,Second Summer - riot sky ,turning leaf - Nina 
Coinsidense - Iemanja , Sssseptember on the river - tom craggs ,20 September - Skim (lots), Light - fractionMan, Reeds in the breeze at sunset... - portmanseptember's sentinels - soulfluxzero , September = misty mornings - BennehBoi 

what a month.


----------



## Robster970 (Oct 4, 2006)

Shouldn't voting have finished last night (1st to 3rd)? That's usually what happens. Have I missed something? I've not been around much this month.


----------



## Firky (Oct 4, 2006)

Yeah, finished yesterday.

Who's adding up? 

*points at Robster*

Scousers are good at counting I hear


----------



## sovietpop (Oct 4, 2006)

Darn - I lost a day somewhere.


----------



## alef (Oct 4, 2006)

At a glance I think Tom Craggs has won it, but it obviously needs an official count. 

Right now I'm just counting nappies! Skim sends her apologies for not voting, her main focus is getting enough sleep....


----------



## Addy (Oct 4, 2006)

Oi !!!!

I aint voted yet!!!  

I demand a re-count !!!!!


1. From Green to Brown - Desbo
2. Hay - alef 
3. Sssseptember on the river - tom craggs 

Loads of excellent pics this month.

I especially liked  *It's all in a moment - Nina*,  just didn't think it was most apt' for the theme.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 4, 2006)

I've never voted in one of these - I keep forgetting I can see the photos now I've got b'band 

I thought there were some rocking photos though - I'm amazed at the talent kicking around here!

Does the winner get a prize or just kudos?


----------



## Madusa (Oct 4, 2006)

Winners get the kudos and get to choose next month's theme. 

Who's the winner then??

Just like to say cheers for my 2 votes... when i get a vote im like squealing and running wildly round the room! honestly


----------



## Robster970 (Oct 4, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> Yeah, finished yesterday.
> 
> Who's adding up?
> 
> ...



That must mean Disco_Dave should be counting, I'm a manc.

How about everybody adds up their own scores and declares them. I counted over 357 points for me and declare myself the winner. Next months theme is great cheeses of the world.

OK, I'm doing them now and taking votes up to midnight on 3rd October. Any votes posted on 4th will not be counted.


----------



## Pavlik (Oct 4, 2006)

Robster970 said:
			
		

> Any votes posted on 4th will not be counted.


and i got a vote for first place


----------



## Robster970 (Oct 4, 2006)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> and i got a vote for first place



it's not personal and i'm not normally a stickler for rules either...sorry  my friend


----------



## Pavlik (Oct 4, 2006)

well it wasn't going to win anyway so no worries


----------



## Robster970 (Oct 4, 2006)

Done these quick but I think they're ok. Well done Tom mate  

*Sssseptember on the river - Tom Craggs	30
Cornish Coast - Cybertect	                          19
Toe Test - Nina	                                       19
Back to school - Sovietpop	                          15
Solitary Soul on Sefton Sands - Bomber	15*
Hay	13
September = misty mornings	13
Leaf and rust	11
turning leaf	11
20 September'	9
First Light	8
Reeds in the breeze at sunset	8
Second summer	7
Coinsidense	6
Conkers	6
Bales	5
Figures	5
Still Summer	5
Docklands Dusk	4
Fruits of the forest	4
I Am The Passenger	4
I'll stay with you until the end	4
September sunrise	4
September Sunset	3
Wheat Field	3
Flying kites on Parliament Hill	2
From Green to Brown	2
Herefordshire Tree in September	2
I'll stay with you forever	2
Is it or isn't it?	2
London Tree in September	2
September in Shells	2
Decaying Leaf	2
Bee on spoon	1
Julia	1
Lake	1
River	1
Season's End	1
Swallows & Amazons	1
An apple a day	1
Hoop	1


----------



## cybertect (Oct 4, 2006)

Congrats Tom - a healthy margin


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 4, 2006)

Congrats tom.. get thinking for October 

(and cheers to hiccup and robster for thumbs and counting)


----------



## hiccup (Oct 4, 2006)

Well done tom, lovely pic.


----------



## Desbo (Oct 4, 2006)

Congratulations Tom...that's a fantastic photo!  

Thanks to hiccup for the work on the thumbnails and to robster for the counting.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Oct 4, 2006)

It was a gem wasn't it? Well done Tom


----------



## Dhimmi (Oct 4, 2006)

Nice one Tom, don't forget the grand tradition of saying all entries for the next have to be in by the last day of September.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 5, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> Congrats tom.. get thinking for October
> 
> (and cheers to hiccup and robster for thumbs and counting)



wot she said 
i couldn't come up with anything in time, thought about doing students arriving back and suprised no one did it as i thought it'd be obvious.

anyway, top standard all round and looking forward to next month.
congrats tom. here's the winning pic for the lazy/caned massive


----------



## zenie (Oct 5, 2006)

Yay Tom won!  

I hope he thinks of a good theme


----------



## Pavlik (Oct 5, 2006)

nice one tom. i must confess i have never seen that pic. i'm on dial up atm so looking at photos isnt my favourite thing to do.





I'm slowly creeping up the charts too


----------



## alef (Oct 5, 2006)

Well done, Tom, excellent photo! I'm sure a higher proportion of winning shots are in b+w than usually get entered...


----------



## Nina (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm so pleased you finally won! 

well done, it's a cracking shot. Makes the Oxford move even more worthwhile. 

Looking forward to Octobers theme.

Mufty


----------



## Robster970 (Oct 5, 2006)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> I'm slowly creeping up the charts too



I've noticed. I've got my eye on you.


----------



## Onket (Oct 5, 2006)

Well done Tom.


----------



## Firky (Oct 5, 2006)




----------



## Pavlik (Oct 5, 2006)

Robster970 said:
			
		

> I've noticed. I've got my eye on you.


its taken me all this time to understand the style that is popular on here.
It's a bit different from stuff i usually do but I like a challenge.


----------



## tom_craggs (Oct 5, 2006)

thanks everybody! really very flattering. 

and thanks also as ever to the effort put in on the thumbs, next months theme will arrive very soon! Congratulations to everybody was another good month with some fantastic photos.


----------



## Robster970 (Oct 5, 2006)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> its taken me all this time to understand the style that is popular on here.
> It's a bit different from stuff i usually do but I like a challenge.



why don't you post up some of your normal stuff? i'd be quite interested in seeing it.


----------



## Robster970 (Oct 5, 2006)

tom_craggs said:
			
		

> thanks everybody! really very flattering.
> 
> and thanks also as ever to the effort put in on the thumbs, next months theme will arrive very soon! Congratulations to everybody was another good month with some fantastic photos.



can somebody else count next month, caught me right on the hop last night


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 5, 2006)

I don't mind doing it - only done it once.


----------



## Firky (Oct 5, 2006)

Robster970 said:
			
		

> can somebody else count next month, caught me right on the hop last night



But you're so good at it


----------



## Firky (Oct 5, 2006)

Robster970 said:
			
		

> How about everybody adds up their own scores and declares them.



That is a good idea!


----------



## Robster970 (Oct 5, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> But you're so good at it



come on you scabby geordie skinhead monkey, I know you can at least count to 10. btw, tell Zenie she laughs like Sid James.


----------



## Firky (Oct 5, 2006)

Robster970 said:
			
		

> come on you scabby geordie skinhead monkey, I know you can at least count to 10. btw, tell Zenie she laughs like Sid James.



Hehehe, she told me you were a scouser 

I'll have a bash at counting up but if the figures don't add up... I apologise in advance! I am really shit at maffs


----------



## boskysquelch (Oct 5, 2006)

twas longtime decided by many(and NOT meh I hasten to add) that the Winner of the Month did the counting.


...and failing that Skim* *HAS* to do it! 

I have it writ in stone somewhere.... 


*sprog_droppage ain't no excuse in the c21st...pre_historically speakin' it is agreed that mankind's first invention/tool was prolly a baby sling...so teh wimmin could get back to what they are best at...looking after men!


----------



## Firky (Oct 5, 2006)

Papoose!


----------



## Robster970 (Oct 5, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> Hehehe, she told me you were a scouser



She probably thinks you're Welsh then.


----------



## Bomber (Oct 5, 2006)

Can't believe I got 15 votes for my first try!!  I'm thrilled, puzzled and embarrassed all at once .........   Thank you for a much needed confidence boost .......... great winner as well Tom ! Can't wait for the next one now !!


----------



## portman (Oct 5, 2006)

Well done Tom on winning with a simple but very effective image. The usual thanks to those doing the thumbnails and the counting - the effort is greatly appreciated...

Thanks to those who voted for my image - a good confidence booster. Having been a member of some other photographic forums, I've always found them to be a bit on the conservative side and I was unconsciously adjusting my work to fit on. So it is a bit of a creative liberation coming on here to see the variety of work on offer - not to mention the numerous different ways of interpreting a theme...


----------



## Pavlik (Oct 5, 2006)

Robster970 said:
			
		

> why don't you post up some of your normal stuff? i'd be quite interested in seeing it.



I've been taking pictures for years now and have experimented loads but i dont have a normal style afaik.
I'm building a website atm which will be live very soon and has hundreds of my pics on.


----------



## boskysquelch (Oct 5, 2006)

jus looked at cybertect's _Cornish Coast_...my grandfather's ashes were chucked out there..and yes they all flew back in!  ...and mine will prolly too. ...I learnt to walk there apparently.


----------



## cybertect (Oct 6, 2006)

I suppose you could have them dropped from one of the paragliders that were flying about over the cliffs


----------



## boskysquelch (Oct 6, 2006)

cybertect said:
			
		

> I suppose you could have them dropped from one of the paragliders that were flying about over the cliffs



nah! if it's to be done by air two of me uncles have their own airstrip at the back of Porthtowan..... if you ever here a Scouse accent around there they will be related to meh! 


tbh seeing the picture choked me up... ...my WHOLE Life is peppered with that view.

Did you have a _Hedgehog_ down at the cafe at Chapel Porth?


----------



## cybertect (Oct 6, 2006)

Afraid not. But we did snack on the wild blackberries along the coastal path toward St Agnes 

The rest of the pics are here, if you fancy a gander.


----------



## boskysquelch (Oct 6, 2006)

Nice one...hope this doesn't sound patronising...but they show you were looking rather than just being there. Especially nice to see someone else interested in architectural details too.

Your site has really come along since I last looked at it.

* I took the whole slideshow thang.


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 6, 2006)

good stuff tom

next theam make it a gooden


----------



## BennehBoi (Oct 16, 2006)

Only just seen these results, been a busy boy.

Congrats to Tom.  And thanks to everyone who gave my entry a vote (misty mornings) I'm really quite flattered.


----------

